# Sierra Nevada Retriever Club/ 5-23-2014 / Fallon ,NV



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone have News on the trial yet ?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Wondering the same Joanne. I wonder if they can get a signal for the cell phones?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Joanne I know nothing to help you but I did get a text. Casey had 3 no birds and then handled and picked up. He was 4th dog. And so it goes!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Marie I'm so sorry.

Jeff


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

Am callbacks to h20 blind. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 28, 32, 33, 35, 37, 38, 40, 42. AM CB TO H20 MARKS: 1, 4, 5, 6, 12, 15, 17, 18, 19, 21, 23, 24, 26, 28, 32, 33, 37, 38, Am CB To 5th series land marks: 4, 5, 12, 15, 19, 23, 26, 28, 32. 
Open callbacks to 2nd series: 5, 7, 8, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 31, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 41, 43, 48, 49, 52, 55, 56, 57, 58, 61. OPEN CB to 4th series watermarks:11, 15, 18, 27, 31, 35, 37, 39, 40, 43, 49, 57, 58


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Any news on the Q ?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I am wondering about the Q and the Open.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I have only partial results (family) of the Open and Amateur.

Congrats to Pat & Debi Nichols for their 2nd in the Amateur with Shooter (son of Saber and our Ruby).

Congrats to Don Graves for his 3rd in the Open with Sally (Shooter's sister, daughter of Saber and our Ruby).
Congrats to Chris Hatch for his 4th in the Open with Saber.
Congrats to Don Graves for his JAM in the Open with Ruby. The old girl has finished another major stake.

Since August 2013, Sally has earned 18 major pts. - this after whelping puppies in April 2013. She is scheduled to run in the National Amateur in a few weeks as is Shooter and their papa Saber. 

Helen 

NEWSNEWSNEWS: Chris Hatch has a new Saber puppy called Dagger. Can hardly wait to watch him grow up.

Helen


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I think Guide won the Open. He's a relative, too. Son of Carbon and Saber's sister. I think the Carbon-Patton mix has been a successful one. 
Helen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congraulation on all Helen and good luck at he Am National!


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

I guess nobody knows anything about the Qual ?


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

2 labs said:


> I guess nobody knows anything about the Qual ?


I know Mark Johnson won and Billy got 4th with 8.


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Missy


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Dog 24 got second.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## ruby5721 (Mar 16, 2004)

I heard Sonya won the Derby with Robbie. Congratulations!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

just found out that our long time friend Alan Madsen won the Amateur with his yellow male Mel (Nightwind's Desert Deacon MH) and also qualified for the National Amateur in the process...Congratulations Alan....


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats Jeff and Glacier on your Qual second place!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Alan. Good luck at the Am National!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Marie and Carol. Thank you. Carol your going to have to change your name to AZBLACKDOG now. 


Jeff


----------

